# Cleaned Audi R8 V10



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.waxyclean.co.uk

Waxyclean had a task to detail an Audi R8 !










We cleaned / degreased the engine with autosmart G101 









Finished with Aerospace HD303


----------

